# Simple cart turn a shop vacuum into a top-notch dust collector.



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Can anybody tell me what issue of Shopsmith or Woodsmith mag the plans are in for the "simple cart turn a shop vacuum into a top-notch dust collector" are in. I have searched all the issues I have scan into my computer and other plans also and can't find it. It may be in a Mag that I don't have. Thanks for any info. I'd rather not purchase from Woodsmith if I don't have to.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Shop Notes #109


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

hi frank. i don't know about the shopnotes design, but i wanted to mount my shop vac on a cart with a shelf on it for the vac on top and the barrel on the bottom with the dust deputy on top of it but my barrel is 30 gal and would make it too high. if you are using a 5 gal pail like they recommend, you could make one up pretty easily. look at at all the designs on here for ideas.

jim


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I read the article. It looked like it would work well.


----------



## FlushTrimBit (Aug 5, 2016)

Also, Jay Bates has a video & build plans for a cart: http://jayscustomcreations.com/2015/01/make-a-shopvac-and-cyclone-shop-cart/


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the Shop Notes plan a little better. It has a larger footprint than Jay's and Jay's looks like it might be just a little top heavy. Also you have to buy Jay's plan and I have Shop Notes issue 109. So it's free. Thanks for all the responses and suggestions. I appreciate it. I knew I had the article, I just couldn't find it. Thanks again.


----------

